# Feliz Cumple Coquis14 !!!!



## BocaJuniors

*Amigazo "mishonario":*​ 
Aunque llegamos un día tarde para felicitarte en el día en que celebrás tu primer cuarto de siglo, no deja de ser caluroso y sincero.​ 
Te deseo lo mejor de lo mejor en este día tan especial y que vengan muchos más cumples al igual que muchos más interesantes postings en el foro como son todos los que aportás. Sepa que te apreciamos y te admiramos mucho en este foro.​ 
A celebrar con un buen asado.​ 
... y aguante River!!!​ 
Un abrazo desde Mississippi de parte de tu amigo bostero Francisco.​


----------



## Vanda

Eiii, Coquis! Nunca é demais dar os parabéns três vezes aos amigos, _num é? _

Entonces, de novo, Parabéns pra você!


----------



## Áristos

Quisiera mandar un abrazo público (porque el privado ya se lo envié) a ese "monstruo" que es *Coquis* por sus 25 años recién cumplidos.
Eres un gran compañero, un pibe muy atento y respetuoso, y además tus aportaciones siempre, siempre suelen ser acertadas.
¡Los pibes de 1984 tenemos algo especial, y eso se nota!

Te deseo que cumplas muchos más, naturalmente encontrándonos por estos pagos como parte de la familia de WR, y que lo celebres con una parrillada como te sugiere mi amigazo *BocaJuniors*.

Si vienes a España te llevaré al Bernabéu y se te pasará la locura esa de ser hincha del Barça 

Lo dicho, cuídate mucho compañero y espero que _hayas sido malo_ cuando lo celebraste 

¡Un abrazo desde Cieza, sureste de España!


----------



## BocaJuniors

Áristos said:


> ¡Los pibes de 1984 tenemos algo especial, y eso se nota!


 Yo soy de la Promoción 1984 de mi colegio, ¿también cuenta?


----------



## Áristos

BocaJuniors said:


> Yo soy de la Promoción 1984 de mi colegio, ¿también cuenta?



¡Pero bueno! ¿Acaso lo dudabas? 
Tu tienes espíritu del '84 y eso también se nota, amigazo jijiji


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, COQUIS!!*
¡Y que sigas cumpliendo cuartos de siglo!
​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños Coquis.

Acá te esperamos para celebrar.

*​


----------



## Carfer

Julgo que já irei atrasado, mas mais vale tarde que nunca. Um abraço de parabéns, Coquis (e com muita inveja, também. Ena! Só 25 anos! Quem me dera!)


----------



## coquis14

Uyyy... ¡Qué linda sorpresa amigos!... Me hicieron emocionar.

Francisco:¿Qué decirte? Tus palabras me emocionaron mucho.Vos sabés lo mucho que te aprecio amigo , pero aprecio aún más nuestras charlas fútbolisticas, y espero que no cambies.

Vanda: Você sabe que é uma dessas pessoas especiais do fórum , bonita , amável e inteligente , obrigadão pelos três parabéns.

Áristos :Mi gran amigo "Madridista" aunque suene raro.En tus palabras reflejás mi pensamineto hacia vos ,te sobra respetuosidad y capacidad , sin duda pareces una gran persona y es una felicidad encontrarte acá todos los días.

Rayines: Muchas gracias , la considero una de esas "voces" lideres del WR , de esas que siempre tiene respuestas para las preguntas más difíciles.

Kibramoa:Muchas gracias por los deseos y aún más por las fotos. Siempre aportando las traducciones "justas" , ni más ni menos , y sin caer en la soberbia que es lo más importante. 

Carfer:A verdade , chegou cedo. É um grande orgulho para mim compartilhar o fórum com uma pessoa inteligente demais como você.Sua chegada produziu  uma mudança importante no nosso fórum.

Por último una foto de la mejor hinchada del mundo


----------



## MrMojoRising

Hola Coquis llegué tarde ! te deseo muchas felicidades y éxito en todo lo que hagas, de corazón, te has ganado todo este cariño que te expresan tu amigos.
Y personalmente, no sabés lo mucho que significa tu ayuda, esas preguntontas que te hago... bueh me salvás en esos momentos. 

Te mando un besote! Felices 25!

Você é um cara legal.


----------



## bb008

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Coquis! y se cumplan tus deseos 14 veces 14*.​ 
Saludos.-


----------



## coquis14

Gracias Gini. No hay preguntontas ,hay gente tonta.Quedáte tranquila que vos sos de las inteligentes y de las que yo me alegro mucho de haber conocido en el foro.

Betza: ¡Muchas gracias! , me siento un poco intimidado cuando me saluda una mujer de fuertes convicciones y muy segura de si misma.
El 14 es el número de nuestra hinchada.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Saludos compañero forero por tu cuarto de siglo....


----------



## coquis14

¡Muchas gracias! Algún tiempo sin cruzarnos ya , vaya a saber porqué , pero siempre contento de coincidir y leer sus valioso comentarios . En fin... Espero encontrarlo pronto compa.

Un abrazo


----------



## piraña utria

Disculpa Coquinho, hasta ahora me entero...

¡Qué los sigas disfrutando tremendamente en esa hermosa tierra!

Un abrazo,


----------



## coquis14

piraña utria said:


> Disculpa Coquinho, hasta ahora me entero...
> 
> ¡Qué los sigas disfrutando tremendamente en esa hermosa tierra!
> 
> Un abrazo,


No hay problema ,sabía que internet estaba andando lento.
¡Muchas gracias amigo Piraña! , es siempre reconfortante econtrarme con vos.


----------



## romarsan

*Que tengas una gran fiesta de cumpleaños Coquis y que se cumplan todos aquéllos deseos que te sean favorables para tu futuro.

Un beso grandote. 

¿Sólo un cuarto de siglo?   ¡que envidia! 

 *


----------



## coquis14

romarsan said:


> *Que tengas una gran fiesta de cumpleaños Coquis y que se cumplan todos aquéllos deseos que te sean favorables para tu futuro.*
> 
> *Un beso grandote. *
> 
> *¿Sólo un cuarto de siglo?  ¡que envidia! *


¡Muchas gracias Ro! 
Muy lindas palabras por una muy linda persona, pero para como viene la mano...Lo único que deseé fue que haya "un" futuro.

Abrazos


----------



## Camilo1964

Coquis:

Muy tarde pero recién veo el hilo. Espero que hayas pasado un excelente cumpleaños y que sean muchos años más llenos de dicha. Recibe un abrazo,

Camilo


----------



## sound shift

Have a good birthday, che!


----------



## coquis14

Camilo: Gran valuarte del foro , le agradezco mucho el cariño y los deseos.

Sound shift :Hey! Another football mate. I'm pleased to have you here buddy and hoping to keep talking long enough about our hobby.


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Coquis,*
*Tarde como siempre, pero  te deseo un muy feliz cumple!!!!*
*Silvia*


----------



## coquis14

No te preocupes Silvia , lo tomo como un saludo por los 26.
¡Muchas gracias! , sos una de esas personas a las que le sobra amabilidad y simpatía.


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Gracias compatriota*
*Saludos*


----------



## Mirlo

Coquis aunque llego un poquito tarde, 
espero que hayas tenido un día sensacional:



Es un placer encontrarte en el foro...
​http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:...panol/celebraciones/feliz_cumpleanos79046.jpg


----------



## coquis14

¡Muchas gracias señorita! , el gestito de la foto fue muy lindo.
Yo soy el que disfruta de aprender inglés acá todos los días con vos, me ayudás a aprender las partes más difícles. 
Y gratis...

Abrazos


----------



## Outsider

*¡Muchas felicidades, amigo Coquis!*


----------



## coquis14

Outsider said:


> *¡Muchas felicidades, amigo Coquis!*


¡Muito thanks , poliglota Out*i*sider!


----------

